# HP officejet pro L7680. Won't print black



## beckerchiro (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone looking for a printer stay away from this one. Had it for a year and 1/2 and this is my 3rd one, now my warranty is over and HP is wiping their hands of me.

About 2 weeks ago my printer started printing all blacks a light gray. Nothing changed on the computer or the printer.

I have tried every troubleshooting technique and just purchased a new ink cartridge with no resolution. I have cleaned printheads and cartridge heads. I have reset the printer, hooked it up to a different computer. Nothing helps

The only issue that comes up is when I try to align the printer it says it failed to align. 

Please help me anyway you can

Thanks


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please remove the black cartridge and look for the expiry date, some retailer stores sells cartridges that are out of date. 2nd Please unplug the power cord while your printer is turned on. After unplugging the power cord, please press the # key and 6 while plugging back the power cord at the back of the printer. Wait until a black box appears on the printer before releasing the buttons and turn on the printer. Please choose the right language and country by following the instructions on the printer screen. Please let me know on whats the result.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for printer driver and software:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=2512009

Download: 
HP Officejet Pro Full Feature Software And Driver
Updates - both of them
HP Officejet Pro Firmware

1. Disconnect printer from pc and turn it off
2. Uninstall driver and software in add/remove from control panel
3. Clean disc and temp folders, reboot pc
4. Turn on printer
5. Install driver and software
6. Connect the USB cable when told to by installation
7. After installation completes, reboot pc
8. Install HP Officejet Pro Firmware
9. Reboot pc
10 Install the 2 updates for the printer
11. Reboot pc
12. Your done


----------

